# Ghosts, Spirits, Vikings oh my! Book 2 just released!



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

NEW!! DARK WHISPERS is out!



Special RELEASE WEEK pricing! Get both Dark Whispers, and the first book of the series, Spirits Rising, for 99 cents each! Only until March 1!
~~
A rash of teen suicides shakes the remote Newfoundland village that Rachel Mills calls home. As Rachel helps the school investigate, painful memories from her past - events she's worked very hard to forget - resurface and won't go back into the grave where they belong.

As if she didn't have enough problems with her personal life!

Her beloved 93-year-old neighbor falls ill. The man Rachel's in love with moves into her house-along with his girlfriend, the most perfect woman in creation. And a strung-out wreck of a woman claiming to be Rachel's biological mother shows up on her doorstep.

But it isn't until a local boy with a talent for spellwork is attacked by a mysterious stranger that Rachel asks the question she's avoided her whole life: how powerful can a Spirit Caller like herself become?

Dark Whispers is Book 2 of the Spirit Caller Series. This is a 117 page/30,000 word novella.

~~~



Rachel has no trouble believing in spirits. It's the living she has a tough time believing in.

The man she's in love with? Taken. The job she loved? Gone. Her neighbours? They're taping religious tracts to her door. Then a rebellious teenage Wiccan accidentally summons the area's ancestral Viking spirits -- who promptly bring their thousand-year war to the remote Newfoundland fishing village. If Rachel's going to have any hope of sending the spirits to their peace, she'll have to stop drooling over unattainable men and trust her 93-year-old neighbour to help her stand against the spirits before their supernatural war engulfs them all.

Also contains a sneak preview of Ball's new novel, Road to Hell.
*Spirits Rising is a novella approximately 80 pages long, or about 25,000 words. The chapter sample at the end is approximately an additional 8 pages.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

From now until Feb, it's available as a free review copy on Library Thing -- http://www.librarything.com/er_list.php?program=giveaway&sort=startdate


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Krista, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Thx Ann.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

New review: http://readingandwritingurbanfantasy.blogspot.com/2012/01/review-spirits-rising-by-krista-d-ball.html

_Namely, Mrs. Saunders. Oh, our little, old Mrs. Saunders. One of the best characters ever written._

_The action was pretty good and I have to admit to being fairly nervous from the suspense most of the novel. I loved the spirit element and the obvious research Ball did to create this novella. Spirits Rising was a great ghost story with a major twist. _


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

> A 3.5 - Really looking forward to future novellas to see how things develop!


http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13391330-spirits-rising


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

> She lives next to Mrs. Saunders who happens to be my favorite character in the book. She is quirky and funny and a down to earth 93 year old who I wouldn't mind living next to in real life because she would keep me entertained.
> <snip>
> 
> The best parts of the book was how every one came together during the crisis of the spirits.


http://booklovinmamas.blogspot.com/2012/01/spirits-rising-by-krista-d-ball.html


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Another review, this time on Smashwords and Amazon:



> It was interesting short novel, that left a lot of strings for more stories


4 stars


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Another review - 4 stars -- http://www.darksideofthecovers.com/2012/02/review-spirits-rising-spirit-caller-1-by-krista-d-ball/



> Refreshingly original, and free of the status-quo paranormal beasties. A quick and entertaining read, perfect for those who enjoy a story that veers off the over-done urban fantasy roadmap.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

It's funny. Buy it.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

5 star review:



> If you are looking for a supernatural romance story of the type that is incredibly popular at the moment, this one is not for you...If however you are after ancient ghosts of Vikings and natives to the land threatening Newfoundland while Rachel does her best to attempt to send them back to their peaceful rest with the help of a feisty old woman then perhaps you'll find something of interest within Spirits Rising's pages. I know I did.


http://www.amazon.com/Spirits-Rising-Spirit-Caller-ebook/product-reviews/B006T88RNE/ref=cm_cr_pr_hist_5?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addFiveStar


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

SALE!! Get Spirits Rising on Smashwords for only $1.50 with coupon code TA33S. Only until March 10th.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Sale is over, but the book is still fun


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

10 reviews on Amazon, all 3-5 stars (more on Smashwords and Goodreads, too).



> This was not your average ghost story. Newfoundland has a vast history, so it only stands to reason that it would be teeming with the supernatural. I thought it was a very clever and unique concept to use an entire race that actually existed in history and have them return from the dead in all their blood-thirsty glory.
> 
> I liked the fact that the story wasn't just about the supernatural; it dealt with real issues too, like the bigotry and small-mindedness and fear that Rachel faced from some of her neighbours, because they thought she was a witch or a devil-worshipper. Then when those very same people needed her, Rachel was open enough to help them and not let her hurt feelings get in the way.


and



> Warning: This is not a romance, and it contains no sparkly vampires.


----------



## MarieDees (Feb 14, 2011)

I love a well-research ghost story. I spent a year with a ghost hunting team to research my next mystery novel.  I'll have to check this out. May wait for a sale though.

Marie


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I hear ghost hunting in Newfoundland is a terrifying adventure. I belong to a group that has a lady who ghost hunts. She wasn't even ghost hunting there and saw this "woman" walking across the road. She asked her companions did they see the ghost. They described her and said something like "oh her? Everyone see's her. Let's try to find a real ghost." 

There is a $1.99 sale on right now for Spirits Rising, just for a couple of weeks!



Also, Masquerade Crew is doing a give-away. Thought I'd let folks know about it 

http://masqueradecrew.blogspot.ca/2012/03/heres-your-chance-to-get-8-books-for.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Krista,

this looks good, I couldn't resist!

Betsy


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

It has Canadian spelling. You have been warned


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wait, y'all can spell?    Oh, well...I have low expectations because of all the one room schoolhouses...

Betsy


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

*snort*


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

*bump*

Just a little bump to let you know it's still on sale for the next week.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I updated the formatting, because a couple of people were finding that the paragraphs weren't indenting. Hopefully it's all fixed now!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Spirits Rising is 99 cents for TODAY ONLY, Amazon only. http://www.amazon.com/Spirits-Rising-Spirit-Caller-ebook/dp/B006T88RNE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kstore_4?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC (Need diff't format? Buy on Amazon & email me; I'll hook you up!)


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

New cover!!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm currently working on Book 2 of the series - DARK WHISPERS. I'm aiming for a fall release. Make sure to grab a copy of Spirits Rising now!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

> A fast, fun read where spirits are called accidentally and have to be returned to their resting peace before they destroy a remote town. If you enjoy the paranormal romance books (like the Cassie Palmer series) then you'll probably enjoy this one - even if there's no actual romance, much to the lead characters annoyance.


-Amazon review


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Great review. Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I should note that this book has an ACCEPTABLE FOR EVERYONE OUTSIDE OF MY FAMILY rating. It's important to note that, since most of my work does not have such a rating *snort*


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is a little sample from it:



> With each of her steps, my muscles clenched. I shook from the psychic pressure her presence caused. After this night, I would need weeks to recover from being near this spirit, provided I survived with my brain still intact.
> "Little one," she said, her voice musical. "I've been waiting to meet you."
> Uh-oh.
> This wasn't just a normal spirit. Before me stood the most powerful one I'd ever encountered-and she knew me.
> ...


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

A review from Goodreads:



> The characters were well written and Mrs Saunders was a hoot, I hope we see more of her. The story has a Newfoundland feel to it or so I assume since I've never been. But it didn't feel like it could have been set anywhere and the details added to the story. Rachel is not perfect, she has flaws and her first attempt to get rid of the spirits is unsuccessful. I like that she's not a kick ass or powerful heroine, but more normal and realistic. She has a strong moral code and a willingness to work hard, though asking for and accepting help can be difficult for her. She's just a nice, normal girl. It's a good start to the series and I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Download free today! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006T88RNE


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

A new review: http://www.alexalovesbooks.com/2012/08/spirits-rising-krista-d-ball-150-words.html

Also, a sneak peek at the new cover for #2:


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a bump. Working on Book 2 right now - Dark Whispers. Also working on Book 3's cover - Knight Shift


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Covers for Books 1-3 of the series -- http://melissa-melsworld.blogspot.ca/ (plus a review of Book 1)


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Still working on Dark Whispers. I got sidelined by sickness 

I also got a new review: http://www.amazon.com/review/R137R8QL9KFYLK/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B006T88RNE&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=



> I enjoyed this quick read and it's a very good start to a paranormal series of short stories. I look forward to reading the next story, and more to come with Rachel.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Free for Monday and Tuesday!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Forgot to say that it's 99 cents still. I'm not sure what I'm going to make as the perma-price for the book when I finish Dark Whispers (I know! I'm behind...crazy year).


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

NEW!! DARK WHISPERS is out!



Special RELEASE WEEK pricing! Get both Dark Whispers, and the first book of the series, Spirits Rising, for 99 cents each! Only until March 1!
~~
A rash of teen suicides shakes the remote Newfoundland village that Rachel Mills calls home. As Rachel helps the school investigate, painful memories from her past - events she's worked very hard to forget - resurface and won't go back into the grave where they belong.

As if she didn't have enough problems with her personal life!

Her beloved 93-year-old neighbor falls ill. The man Rachel's in love with moves into her house-along with his girlfriend, the most perfect woman in creation. And a strung-out wreck of a woman claiming to be Rachel's biological mother shows up on her doorstep.

But it isn't until a local boy with a talent for spellwork is attacked by a mysterious stranger that Rachel asks the question she's avoided her whole life: how powerful can a Spirit Caller like herself become?

Dark Whispers is Book 2 of the Spirit Caller Series. This is a 117 page/30,000 word novella.


----------

